# Isight Problem



## simoncj (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi

I have mac g4 pwerbook with 10.4 tiger.  Just bought an isight camera for me and my wife (ibook, 10.3).  We have .mac accouints.  The instant message service works but when I try to contact my wife via the buddy list, her computer alerts her and asks her to accept - she accepts, but her computer says I failed to respond (on my computer it meanwhile says waiting for her to respond.

When she contacts me, I hear alert, see preview screen and I click accept - nothing happens with me, but her computer says I cut off the connection.

Any ideas ?  Thanks


----------



## bobw (Sep 23, 2005)

A little more info would help.

What type of connection?
Using a Router or Firewall?
On a Network?


----------



## yhdeng (Nov 9, 2005)

I experienced exactly the same problem. I have one-week-new Powerbook G4 17" with Max OS 10.4, brend new iSight (one week old). My buddie has Logitech WebCam Fushion (the newest model) running most updated Windows XP and most current version of AIM(5.9). I have tested using comcast cable moden wired and wireless connestions, using Apple's Airport Extreme basestation, using University T3 Ethernet network, wire and wireless, I have turn off firewall... All end up with the same result -- it shows I am not respond, then my preview window frozen. It doesn't matter whether I call my buddie or I accept my buddie's call.


----------



## eman13 (Jan 21, 2006)

Me too!  Her iSight worked earlier, so we think it's my system.  I'm running a PowerBook G4 with a wireless network to a Cable connection.

That's the only thing that has changed since the last time I got it to work.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 21, 2006)

Are you running the same version of iChat?  (different versions don't necessarily play well together)


----------



## bobw (Jan 22, 2006)

yhdeng  =  if you're on a University network, then the necessary ports are being blocked.



> (different versions don't necessarily play well together)


definitely not true.

Try this Apple test account and if you can hear and see it, your end is working ok;

appleu3test01


----------



## rharshaw (Jan 24, 2006)

PC convert trying to learn.  I am having problem with Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks Pro.  Camera seems to work fine, but when I log in to my class website, they can not see or hear me.  How do I  access the apple test account u3test01?
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## bobw (Jan 24, 2006)

Just put this name in your buddy list;

appleu3test01

then click the camera icon.


----------



## rharshaw (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Bob,
I believe you have me on the right track.  I have been struggling, trying to make this webcam work on my Direcway satellite connection.  Using your test, I got a bandwidth error message.

I tested our bandwidth-results-- 541 kbps down, but only 20 kbps up.

From this, I believe I am getting knocked out of the video conferencing when the professor tries to connect to my sight because I do not have enough bandwidth to upload.  

Checking specs, I have learned that we need 56kbps up and down.  

Sooo--I have ordered an upgrade modem and service that should get me one meg down and 200 kbps up.

Does my logic and solution make sense to you.

Thanks so much for your help.
Roger


----------



## bobw (Jan 25, 2006)

Satellite has latency, that may be the problem you're having. Wait for the new modem and see if it improves.


----------



## jad (Jan 28, 2006)

There must be someone out that that has run isight with a pc and it works.  We are talking about a mac here.  Please help


----------

